# switching probiotics



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm currently taking Bifidophilus Flora Force from Nature's Sunshine (http://www.naturessunshine.com/us/products/catalog/product/default.aspx?stocknum=4080). I got some Align, though, and really want to try that after hearing good things on here about it.But the question is: when I first started taking probiotics, I had a week or two where my D was worse and the bloating was unbelievable. Am I going to have to go through that again if I switch probiotics? Or will it be easier because I already of this other stuff in my system? or does it depend on what exactly is in each?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi LynnieEach person's experience may be different with different strings of probiotics. I know some people took 2 weeks to adjust while some others get good results the next day... I guess it is a factor of the severity of one's IBS at the time and what is in each kind of probiotics -- so it may be kinda hard to tell until one gives it a try...Hope you won't go through the same thing once again with the new one.Cherrie


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

hmmm, hopefully I won't go through all of that again! I'm nervous that I will. I think I'm going to start on them tomorrow, so any potentially nasty side effects will hopefully become a tad milder (in theory) before I have to return to work on Monday! Plus, the new guy I'm dating will be out of town for Thanksgiving through Sunday, so I won't have to deal with being extra-IBSy while trying to hang out with him!I just hope switching to Align doesn't ruin my holiday weekend!


----------



## MR D (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi Linnie,I have tried Align a couple of weeks ago. At first it was great, but then symptoms got progressively worse. I quit it after about a week and a half. Let me know how you do on it. I am wondering if I quit it too soon.good luck


----------

